# Taurus Pt911 9mm



## Steve-0 (Feb 24, 2008)

I just picked this one up today, well actually I paid for it but i can't pick it up until Tuesday.

I did read some good reviews on this particular model and was wondering if anyone here has any thoughts on the PT911?

Here are the specs:

Model: 911B-15
Caliber: 9 mm
Capacity: 15+1
Barrel Length: 4"
Action: SA
Finish: Blue
Grips: Rubber
Weight: 28.2 oz
Construction: Steel/Alloy
Frame: Medium
Front Sight: Fixed- 1 Dot
Rear Sight: Fixed 2 dot
Trigger Type: Smooth
Length: 7''
Width: 1.614"
Height: 5.185"
Rate of Twist: 1:9.84"
Grooves: 6
Safety: Manual Safety, Firing Pin Block, Hammer Decocker


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not fired one but they look to be a pretty good little gun. I hope you post a range report when you can:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Heard nothing but good about them. Good shooting.:smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I personally haven't heard anything about them. Hope to read a range report and see some pictures soon!  Happy shooting.

-Jeff-


----------



## Steve-0 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah i will post a report once i hit the range next weekend, can't wait until tuesday!


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

I have one. I shot it for the first time on Friday. The sights were off so it is at the smith getting adjusted.

My PT911 has a tactical rail, no decocker and it has an ambi safety like a 1911. Does yours have the rail of safety?


----------



## EPWrangler (Mar 14, 2008)

*PT111 Pro owner*

I own a fairly new PT111ss and love it. This is not a target pistol but it is a hell of a great gun fight pistol. I liked mine so well that I boughta PT140ss also. If anything it is even better. Now all I have to do is put night sights on them. Oh yes, my PT111 now has a clip draw on it. It really does work as a iwb device.:smt068


----------

